# Skype Audio Issues When Screen Sharing



## sean999

I&#8217;m using a new laptop (Lenovo Z50) with Windows 8.1. I am trying to use the sharing screen option on Skype to simultaneously watch a video with someone. I am playing the video on my laptop. The other person cannot hear the audio. She can see the video fine. I can see the video and hear the audio on my laptop fine. The problem is the transfer of audio to her computer from my laptop via Skype.

I have been trying to google a solution. It is possible that the problem MAY be related to my new laptop not having a &#8220;Stereo Mix&#8221; sound option. My new laptop has &#8220;Conexant SmartAudio HD.&#8221; There are no other sound options for my current laptop, and I have enabled &#8220;show disabled options&#8221; in the Control Panel to be sure.

Please help me before I go insane.


----------



## sean999

Looking around online, I am not the only person with this problem. Skype needs to come up with an easily applied solution or else its screen sharing option is simply rendered useless. And if the fix isn't easy, then a very thorough step-by-step set of instructions needs to be supplied (we are not all comp sci engineers).


----------



## TheShooter93

Hello *sean999*,

The screensharing feature was not intended for this use, so that is why you are likely experiencing issues.

As for a solution, go to *Control Panel > Sound (Recording Tab)*

Select the "Recording Playback" option. This should be represented with the picture of a sound card (as opposed to a microphone or headset).

Click *Set Default*.

Click *OK*.

-------------------------------------------------------

The next step is to configure Skype to use your computer's default settings (what we just configured in Control Panel).

See here on how to do this.

Under the Microphone drop-down, select the same Recording Playback option and click "OK".

-------------------------------------------------------

The audio from your computer should now be what is heard.

Note though that this audio will be heard instead of your headset/microphone, and regardless of if you are screensharing or not.


----------



## sean999

FYI...As I continue to research this issue...

For those interested, these links offer greater description of the issue and perhaps offer POTENTIAL solutions to the problems. Unfortunately, I don't know that I am computer literate enough to implement these potential fixes myself.

http://forums.toshiba.com/t5/Audio-...x-on-Conexant-sound-card-SOLUTION/td-p/174656

http://community.skype.com/t5/Mac/No-sound-during-screen-sharing/td-p/1635085

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...8/f8e28514-fc17-46ae-b9f5-1c061c2753b8?page=4


----------



## TheShooter93

Did you try implementing my proposed solution?


----------



## sean999

THANK YOU, but I did not. I may still try it, but your last comment ("Note though that this audio will be heard instead of your headset/microphone, and regardless of if you are screensharing or not") I think makes this solution impractical. I would still need to talk to the other person while we viewed and listened to the shared media. Also, I sometimes use Skype for business purposes unrelated to screen sharing, and I would definitely still need to have a functioning external mic for this.


----------



## TheShooter93

You can change your settings depending on the situation, but no, it is not the most practical solution for regular Skype usage. :down:


----------



## sean999

TheShooter93 said:


> Hello *sean999*,
> 
> The screensharing feature was not intended for this use, so that is why you are likely experiencing issues.
> 
> As for a solution, go to *Control Panel > Sound (Recording Tab)*
> 
> Select the "Recording Playback" option. This should be represented with the picture of a sound card (as opposed to a microphone or headset).
> 
> Click *Set Default*.
> 
> Click *OK*.


I tried this, but it does not seem to be an option for me. I do not seem to have the "sound card picture" option to choose in the "recording" tab. In the "recording" tab I only have the option of the "microphone" and in the "playback" tab I only have the option of the "speakers." There are only four tabs to choose from: Playback, Recording, Sounds, and Communications.


----------



## TheShooter93

Hi *sean999*,

Please see *How to Enable Hidden Audio Devices in Vista and Windows 7*.

Once you have done this your sound card should be shown as an option.


----------

